# количество http-запросов в секунду (rps) mwg



## Ozzy (14.05.2018)

Доброго времени суток, Есть ли в mcafee web gateway отчет где можно посмотреть параметр нагрузки - Количество HTTP-запросов в секунду (RPS) ?
Если кто то знает где посмотреть в сервере буду премного благодарен


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

Ozzy сказал(а):


> Доброго времени суток, Есть ли в mcafee web gateway отчет где можно посмотреть параметр нагрузки - Количество HTTP-запросов в секунду (RPS) ?
> Если кто то знает где посмотреть в сервере буду премного благодарен



Это можно увидеть из графиков на вкладке на главной странице, если не меняли дефолтные настройки - Chats and tables

Отчет Web Traffic summary


----------

